# Baltimore James Bowie Kentucky Hills Ltd beer qrt.



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

I know it not old but people collect everything.  Has a great story about 
 the American West.  This was brewed by HORNELL BREWING CO.


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

back


----------



## privvydigger (Jun 30, 2009)

Just found this out about it....
 James Bowie Kentucky Hills Pilsner Beer Bottle. Picture of Jim Bowie on front with Bowie history on back. This is a 44oz. Bottle. The company that made this beer now makes Arizona Iced Teas.


----------

